# Buying a car in Greece



## markgriswold

My wife and I are moving to Nafplio for at least four months (maybe as long as a year) starting in October. The house we are renting is a few miles outside town and we're also planning on taking quite a few trips around Greece and Italy while we're there so want to have a car.

Does anyone have any advice on how and where to buy a car? We're hoping we can buy something cheap (€1500) so that if we don't end up selling it for much at the end of our stay it's no big loss.


----------



## Cairokid

We have bought a couple of cars here. 

Expect to pay a LOT more than you would expect. Used vehicles are expensive in Greece compared to most of Europe (and I think Europe is more expensive than the US?)

You will need a Greek tax number and possibly also a residence permit, although if you will be here for less than six months you may not need the latter. You will probably need your rental agreement or other proof of address. It's a while since we bought our last one so can't remember all the details.

Like most things in Greece, the paperwork can be time-consuming. Best to buy from a dealer or from someone who will accompany you to the relevant offices and make sure eveything is in order - allow at least a day and possibly two to do this.

To be honest with you I am not sure I would risk going out of the country in a car bought here for 1500 euro. I would weigh up the alternatives carefully. It may be cheaper to hire a car at your destination than to risk breaking down on an Italian autoroute, although people do drive backwards and forwards in ancient cars.

If you intend to only be in the country for a few months it might be worth exploring whether you can buy a car in Italy (or other EU country). Much cheaper and you can drive it here legally for six months, and for another six months if you go out of the country and come back in. You'd need an address in the country, of course, but I thought I would mention it in case you have friends or relatives anywhere that could help you.


----------



## Shnoof

Exporting/Importing a car is pain, don't bother (you run the risk of customs taking the car for months). 

Used car prices aren't too bad. You just need to realize that the depreciation is very low, which is good and bad. The bad thing is that the initial cost of a car will be more, but the resale value later will be close to the same. For under 2000 euros, however, the market is slim. I'd suggest up to 4000 euros, as you can resell it later for 3000+. With anything under that, you are looking at early 90's models and high risk of engine problems. My old 1991 BMW just kicked the bucket, so I'm also on the market for a new cheap ride. 

The best place to see car prices is xe.gr, it's the Greek classifieds newspaper. It's all in Greek, but at least you should be able to navigate the site a bit and get an understanding of prices. Cars are under Auto-Moto -> Πωλήσεις Αυτοκινήτων.

Make sure it has passed inspection in the last 2 years (KTEO) and has a 2010 registration sticker (a silver/blue "10" sticker on the windshield).


----------



## GazandVic

Hi, on the same subject, as a brit living 6 months a year in greece, i bought a motorcycle in Athens. I have a police note from the owner and all other relevant documents i was asked to provide. Then they found i was not greek, they said i needed to go get a euro pass id card or euro citizen card. i have never heard of this?? I have my tax number and greek address.


----------



## markrodger

GazandVic said:


> Hi, on the same subject, as a brit living 6 months a year in greece, i bought a motorcycle in Athens. I have a police note from the owner and all other relevant documents i was asked to provide. Then they found i was not greek, they said i needed to go get a euro pass id card or euro citizen card. i have never heard of this?? I have my tax number and greek address.


you can get it from your local police station


----------



## Tonny

markrodger said:


> you can get it from your local police station


Yes but as in December 2021 the new digital cards will maby be released January / February 2022, it is not possible to get the old card, personally I have been waiting for 2 months on this card and I am from Denmark a member of EU and still I have to have this card my passport wasn't enough, unfortunately and unbelievable


----------

